# Light metering question



## michael1055 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi there,

just bought a Yashica Mat 124G.
The owner said the light meter is broken. I don't have a problem with metering myself but I'm not sure how.
Portra 160 and/or 400 is what I'm planning to shoot exclusively with it, no slides or black and white.

I always carry my D7000. Is it a bad idea to meter the scene with the D7000 then take a shot with it and add if needed 1-2 stops to the exposure to get good shadow detail?
Or a light meter app?
I also have a Zeiss ikon Ikophot S from my pops as well, not sure if it's accurate and I don't know how to use it to get a good shadow reading.

Whats the best way to meter with what I got? The D7000 method seems the best and most accurate to me.
I don't want to buy a incident light meter.

Thanks in advance
Michael


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2017)

Sure, you could use the D7000's in-camera meter and transfer the exposure info to any number of other cameras. 

As far as a light metering app for a smart phone: I downloaded a VERY good reflected light metering app for iPhone a few years back, and the readings were excellent! It also had this neat feature where I could take a small photo of the scene being metered, and that showed in red brackets, the metering area. 
*
Pocket Light Meter* is the name of the application for the smartphone. Snaps a photo of the scene with the ISO, f/stop, and shutter time shown, and additionally, it allows you to write a Log Note with a paperclipped-icon'd, reduced size image of the scene's screen capture attached.Shows the date and time of the screen capture, and the exposure metering data. These SMALL images are saved as JPEG files, and go directly to the camera roll on the iPhone. VERY handy!  This is fantastic for keeping track of a roll of film, and how it ewas metered, and what the photo actually looked like! A great way to sort of create a data file for any scene, or to create a "library of scene types". Like EXIF info for film, and you can write notes with focus info, or names of places, people, whatever, into the Log File info, using the keypad on the phone.

I used Pocket Light Meter and my iPhone for one summer as my meter for my Yashica 635 TLR and my 1938 Speed Graphic; it is a "real" light meter, and in most ways is better and handier than a Sekonic or Minolta meter. Being able to snap a photo of the scene being metered AND that photo showing the light meter's semi-spot area and exposure data AND your own comments? Fantastic!

The angle of view is narrow enough that it's easy to get good light readings. If you had a gray card and Pocket Light Meter, you could take a reflected light reading off of the card and use that as an incident type reading.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't forget about Sunny 16.  On a bright day with heavy shadows, set the aperture at F/16 and the shutter speed at the reciprocal of the ASA/ISO.  A 400 ASA/ISO would = 1/400 of a second, a 125 ASA/ISO = 1/125 of a second.  Google Sunny 16, you'll get charts from bright sun to heavy clouds print it and store with your film cameras as a backup.

You can always check the Zeiss against your Nikon.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2017)

Here is the latest version for iPhone. it is FREE!

Pocket Light Meter on the App Store

Here's *a link to their photo promo photo,* showing what a saved meter reading and the scene it correlates with, as it looks in the Pocket Light Meter app . screen696x696.jpeg


----------



## ashleykaryl (Mar 16, 2017)

You can pick up used hand held meters on eBay without spending a fortune. In many situations that would be a lot better than using your D7000.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2017)

You could do the same thing here and have the confidence in what you are buying and who you are buying from.  Search results for: 'Ambient/flash meter' | KEH Camera


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Here is the latest version for iPhone. it is FREE!
> 
> Pocket Light Meter on the App Store
> 
> Here's *a link to their photo promo photo,* showing what a saved meter reading and the scene it correlates with, as it looks in the Pocket Light Meter app . screen696x696.jpeg


Hey, I just downloaded the app.  Looks easy-pezy.  I had 'mylightmeter' on my smartphone, but it is quite annoying with their constant request to donate or upgrade to the pro version.

When I shoot film, my camera hasn't a meter. Usually, I like to eyeball the light, but it is good to have a backup to double check ... just to make sure.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the latest version for iPhone. it is FREE!
> ...



Pocket Light Meter for iPhone is eazy-peasey!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the latest version for iPhone. it is FREE!
> ...


Spend the buck ninety-nine.  The ads are a pain.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah...I agree...plus, it is worth $1.99 if you need to use it much. Otherwise...not worth it.

When I got the app, I tested it against my Minolta flash/ambient light meter: identical readings on flat-toned walls, palm of the hand, etc.. I really do think though for people who are not old hands, that the light meter readings (ISO, f/stop, shutter time) paired with the red metering area bracket, on the JPEG photos, can help them get the basic idea of various scene types. 

Sunny 16 is a good baseline, and then there is the 1x,2x,3x,4x,5x,6x,7x type idea, where each progressively darker lighting scenario require one more "X" of exposure. As I recall, a bright moon-lighted landscape at night is about 21x to 22x MORE light than Sunny 16 is.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 16, 2017)

Hence the Zone System.

I don't use the meter enough for $1.99 ... most likely I don't have that kind of pocket money anyway, but let me check ... Yep, don't have a $1.99 laying around.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2017)

Dude...$1.99 is like the cost of one of the glasses of the wine you're gonna drink tonight at dinner!


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Dude...$1.99 is like the cost of one of the glasses of the wine you're gonna drink tonight at dinner!


Wine is a necessity. An elixir of life.  That is nothing but a light meter.

Okay, I'll buy the guy a pint.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...$1.99 is like the cost of one of the glasses of the wine you're gonna drink tonight at dinner!
> ...



Noooooooooo.......that would be Scotch. Wine is just the apettizer leading up to a good Scotch.[/QUOTE]


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Hence the Zone System.
> 
> I don't use the meter enough for $1.99 ... most likely I don't have that kind of pocket money anyway, but let me check ... Yep, don't have a $1.99 laying around.


They only take plastic, not pocket change.


----------



## compur (Mar 16, 2017)

michael1055 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> just bought a Yashica Mat 124G.
> The owner said the light meter is broken.



The previous owner may be mistaken about the light meter being broken. The 124G viewing hood has a switch that turns on and off the meter by raising and lowering it. People are often unaware of this and think the meter doesn't work because they try it with the viewing hood in down position (meter turned off).

Another thing to check is the battery compartment. Try cleaning it out (with vinegar if corroded or with alcohol if not) and then install a fresh battery and try the meter.

The 124G meter is not sophisticated but it is all you really need for most situations, especially if you are shooing color negative film.


----------



## NER (Mar 17, 2017)

Furthermore, the 124G was designed to use a mercury cell battery that has since been discontinued.  See www.buhla.de - Mercury-Oxyde Battery Problem for a brief discussion of ways to work around this problem.

N. Riley
photographs by norman e. riley


----------

